# October Meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Jim suggested that we hold our October Meeting at a restaurant (B-dubs) on the day of the GCAS Fall Auction which is Saturday, October 14th. I think the GCAS Auctions usually start at 11 am or so but there are no specifics (at least that I could find) on GCAS' site as of yet...I think they are too busy with Ad Konig's appearance at their September meeting to post the info on the site. Having the GCAS Auction and a SWOAPE Meeting in the same month have proven to be one too many monthly meetings, at least in the past. 

For the Columbus folks, it is a pretty simple drive down I-71 to I-275. I'd guess it is probably a 2 hours drive depending on where you are in Columbus. For anyone interested in attending the Auction, here is a link to the GCAS site with an Address for the Oasis Conference Center. 

For those who live in the Dayton area or north or east of Dayton, I would be more than willing to drive a carpool to the Auction. This may work for people like Allen and everyone else from Columbus who may have a long drive to get to the Cinci area. I can carry three adults comfortably and a fift person not so comfortably in the car  Just let me know if you are interested in carpooling (I can drive) and we can work out a place to meet and what not.

As always, everyone's thoughts and opinions are always appreciated and I will make this a sticky in the next day or so after folks have had a chance to read it


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

GCAS.ORG :: View topic - FALL AUCTION FLYER!!!

Here is the thread for the auction flyer. 11:00 am.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Glad to see they finally got some info up for the auction. I guess they must really be busy preparing for this week's meeting


----------

